# Canon 5D Mrk II & 500D Image Question



## Rank_90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a possibly stupid question to ask but I'll ask all the same because I'm confused.

As the Subject suggests I have a Canon 5D Mrk II & 500D, Using the Canon 50mm 1.4 (and every other lens I try) if I take the exact same picture with the exact same settings on both cameras I get a significantly darker image from the 5D Mark II. In fact I'm struggling to push up the exposure on the 5D. 

Something wrong with the camera or is it due to different sensors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandymandy (Jun 25, 2012)

What about "automatic lighting optimization" and maybe "highlight tone priority" settings? Did you include the 1.6 crop factor too? Cuz if not maybe the 500D just sees a different image and thus meters differently.


----------



## Rank_90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Apart from the crop factor all other settings are the same. Am I right in thinking that the 5D Mark II sould be brighter or at least the same as it has a larger sensor? I will try and get some pictures to show you the massive difference. Its quite shocking.


----------



## tron (Jun 25, 2012)

Interesting! By the exact same settings you mean at least: Mode manual, Raw, ISO, Shutter Speed and Apperture? (and ALO and HTP off)


----------



## Rank_90 (Jun 25, 2012)

tron said:


> Interesting! By the exact same settings you mean at least: Mode manual, Raw, ISO, Shutter Speed and Apperture? (and ALO and HTP off)



Intresting comment about the ALO and HTP. Not heard of these before will look in to it and come back to you. Thanks! But the other settings are exactly the same yes. Will have a check tonight and see. Thanks.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 25, 2012)

FF vignettes more and the histogram will show that trend. There is no difference in exposure for FF or Crop for the same scene.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 25, 2012)

Check also metering mode. Scenes pictured on both cameras with the same lenses will differ (unless you make a photo of a wall, sky or checkboard). Try different metering modes.
Also when you'll check sensor comparison (with the use of our beloved DXO) between them here: http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/(appareil1)/586%7C0/(brand)/Canon/(appareil2)/483%7C0/(brand2)/Canon#tabs-2 you'll find that real ISO (measured) vs "manufacturer" ISO is slightly higher at 500d, what could mean brighter photos (I'm in fact not so sure that it also affects exposure because Canon might probably compensate it after light measurement).


----------



## Rank_90 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all just to let you know I tried all that and no joy! I'm going to upgrade the firmware and come back to you. Maybe that will help. Thanks for all the tips though. Will keep you updated (if anyone is interested).


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 4, 2012)

You will always get some variation between cameras, even the same model, however, normally it wouldn't be a huge amount. My 7D underexposes by about 2/3rd stop compared to my 5D MkII, which reflects the differences in measured ISO between the two cameras at DxO, I would expect up to 1/3rd stop, but when I first noticed the 2/3rd stop difference it surprised me. Also, if using centre-weighted or single point AE, the area of coverage is likely to be different between crop and full frame, so that could also have an effect.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

You're forgetting that like the 7D, the 500D tends to overexpose slightly. I discussed this on a forum some time back with another 500D owner.


----------



## tron (Jul 4, 2012)

Sometimes I have to overexpose with my 5DMarkII (usually 1/3 to 2/3) to expose to the right. In addition my 580EXII underexposes a lot in many occurrences. Thankfully we do have the histogram for help but still...


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 4, 2012)

Unless you use (centre) spot metering then the area metered will be different size between a crop and non crop

Even on spot metering there may be difference due to the different sizes convered by the spot


----------



## Rank_90 (Jul 5, 2012)

I understand what your all saying but durring this event that we were at I struggled so much to get the image to the exposure that I needed, I had to do the rest in lightroom. The firmware is well out of date so will sort that out first then I will post some image comparisons so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rank_90 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Guys just before I run a firmware update to see if this improves my images I just thought I would share a couple example images for you to see what I mean: 

You can see the 500d get a better picture but like you say if the 500D tends to over expose then this could be the answer. But I remember trying to up the ISO, drop the shutter and do anything I could to bring the image up to the same standard as I was getting on the 500D and I stuggled (at this event I was at a few weeks back, not in this case).

So these images are shot using the same setting on both cameras. Let me know what you think:


----------



## Rank_90 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok updated the firmware and it looks better IMO what do you think:

5D II before firmware and 5D II After Update. 

Looks a better exposure to me and taken a couple of shots around the house and I think its made a difference.


----------

